# Oil pressure problem



## Perastis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello, I drive a 2001 Audi S4 auto with 140k+ on the clock. I'm having the red oil can flash and beep 3 times on the cluster. I'm pretty sure it's the oil pressure. I changed out the oil pressure sensor and level sensor but no results. So does anyone have any ideas what it could be? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

*check this*

did u check the wire that goes to the oil sensor ?


----------



## Perastis (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes. It's fine.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perastis (Sep 19, 2011)

It's w/e now sold the car for a new one.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

